# Scrolling Effects



## Flame55 (Apr 26, 2007)

My Last Upgade For My R15/300,r15/500 Has A New Feature Scrolling Effects On Or Off. What Does This Feature Do.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The guide won't "visually" scroll when you go up and down in it


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A lot of people with HR20s really like the ability to turn scrolling effects off. As the HR20 guide is slower than the R15, it makes a big difference in guide speed.


----------

